# I love my fireplace but looking for new ideas to decorate this year



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo I like that idea! And that looks like the perfect fireplace for a witch scene  If you do the glowing coals, you could also have a cauldron hanging in there on a tripod over the coals. Aside from potion bottles, you could have a spell book on the mantle, some candles (pvc or real), an owl, a witch hat hanging off the corner of the mantle. Definitely keep the broom there and maybe have a black cat on the floor.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I like your fireplace too.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Your thread reminded me of an old story about the abandoned Hellfire Club near Dublin, Ireland:



> From: http://www.hauntedlore.com/showthread.php?tid=260&pid=335&rndtime=13431563961922730002
> 
> _The hellfire club itself was a hunting lodge owned by the Connolly family but it became notorious when Richard Parsons, Earl of Rosse and colonel Jack Ledger rented the lodge in 1735. The membership of the club were rich settlers looking to alleviate the boredom of their privilaged lives who had been banned from a Pub in Cork Street in Dublin where they drank, set cats on fire and performed black masses...
> 
> ...


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I would like to put a cauldron in it but it is an old coal fireplace and very shallow. I would like to find an old small cast iron one that would fit. My house has a creep factor built in with some gothic lighting and the fireplace was brought from Germany when the house was built 130 years ago. We have been working on the third floor for the past year and its almost finished. We put in a library in the tower and cant wait to have my boys Halloween party and decorate up there. I will be posting pics and asking for ideas when its finished. Oh and the house came with a few real ghosts. Yep the real deal but we are lucky they are the friendly kind. The house was empty for years when we bought it then after restoring it we found out why. If anyone would be interested I could do a thread on my house with pics and ghost stories.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

witchy poo said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I would like to put a cauldron in it but it is an old coal fireplace and very shallow. I would like to find an old small cast iron one that would fit. My house has a creep factor built in with some gothic lighting and the fireplace was brought from Germany when the house was built 130 years ago. We have been working on the third floor for the past year and its almost finished. We put in a library in the tower and cant wait to have my boys Halloween party and decorate up there. I will be posting pics and asking for ideas when its finished. Oh and the house came with a few real ghosts. Yep the real deal but we are lucky they are the friendly kind. The house was empty for years when we bought it then after restoring it we found out why. If anyone would be interested I could do a thread on my house with pics and ghost stories.


I look forward to seeing pics of the finished renovations. And, sure, I for one would be interested in hearing some of your house's ghost stories.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

One question - what is the thing on the mantle where the handprints are? Some sort of screen covering a vent or something? 

I love the clock & candles! The brickwork - wow! And you have to leave the vase of peacock feathers there! 

Do the haunted house thread! DO IT!! I love to read real stories!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchy poo said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I would like to put a cauldron in it but it is an old coal fireplace and very shallow. I would like to find an old small cast iron one that would fit. My house has a creep factor built in with some gothic lighting and the fireplace was brought from Germany when the house was built 130 years ago. We have been working on the third floor for the past year and its almost finished. We put in a library in the tower and cant wait to have my boys Halloween party and decorate up there. I will be posting pics and asking for ideas when its finished. Oh and the house came with a few real ghosts. Yep the real deal but we are lucky they are the friendly kind. The house was empty for years when we bought it then after restoring it we found out why. If anyone would be interested I could do a thread on my house with pics and ghost stories.


Heck yeah we're interested! There's a section on here for paranormal and the unexplained too  I adore older houses. They have so much character that most newer houses just don't have. I live in an city with loads of older houses....and Lizzie Borden's houses too


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Witchy Poo, I think you are living in my dream house!
Your fireplace is gorgeous and, to me anyway, has kind of a "gypsy" vibe. I would stay away from any modern Halloween decorations and go for an authentic look. The urn with peacock feathers is great. I think some tall pillar candlesticks in various heights on the floor would go well. And, above all, the scene is just screaming for a crystal ball! Or maybe that's my alter ego chiming in...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I see small cast iron cauldron shaped pots in many an antique store they are for starting fires usually meant to be filled with kerosene with a stone like bulb you soak in the kerosene light and place under the wood . Google "hearth pot fire starter."


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is a link to what I speak of.
http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:28,i:200&tx=79&ty=47


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Than hang it on something like this.
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=8gIPUM3tEejq0gGTxYDoAg


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

BTW I want to see more pics of the house also.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

diggerc. that is exactly what I had envisioned!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

The fireplace, just by itself, is amazing! It screams Halloween. Based on the layout, I'd stick with authenticity. I also like the owls. Perhaps a few old potion bottles?


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the idea of using dead tree limbs and crows!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Have ya started that house thread yet?? How about now?? Now?? lol I would love to read about the house, ghosts and see pics!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes please, we all want a thread started on your house. Your fireplace is beautiful. Very unique. All of the ideas of keeping your peacock feathers, adding pillar candles, a small cauldron and some more birds or owls are spot on. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like this. Simple but effective. Wichy Poo, for your fireplace I really like the ideas Miss Mandy suggested.



Ghost Host said:


> View attachment 118666
> I like the idea of using dead tree limbs and crows!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a beautiful fire place!!! I can see that as a crematorium. You can make fake steel doors out of foam board. Make them look nice and rusty with small vent openings cut in them, so flickering red and orange lights can be seen from behind.

If you want to go a different route,here's an idea. We set this up for our haunted luau last year, to disguise our fire place:


















Eric


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, I will post a haunted house thread. Im new at posting so I hop I can figure out how to post multiple pics. I think what you are seeing is the reflection of the doorway in the pic.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

So It's a mirror?


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, I love my house but we will be putting it up for sale in the next few months  My husband got a promotion at his job and he has been working every other week in Indianapolis for the past 8 months about 4 1/2 hours away. They have been very kind to let him work from home every other week but want him there full time asap. I would love to have a crystal ball but cant find one for a good price. I do have a clear gazing ball on a short stand that I can use.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I love this idea, can I borrow it??? I want to put my witch decorations in the tower library this year so your idea would be great for the fireplace.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes there is a mirror that spands the length of the mantle.


----------



## onyxkeeper (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh yes, please!!  to the offer of pics and story of your house


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Your fireplace is gorgeous!!!! 

I think this doily spider webs would look amazing.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.countryliving.com/crafts/projects/pumpkin-decorating-1009 I dont know if this link will work but this is what Im doing to my fire place this year


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh and I would do some piles of old books to give you some different heights for your bottles. Some frames with vintage photos in them would look great too.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hollie H said:


> Oh and I would do some piles of old books to give you some different heights for your bottles. Some frames with vintage photos in them would look great too.


Yes! Perfect!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

witchy poo said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I would like to put a cauldron in it but it is an old coal fireplace and very shallow. I would like to find an old small cast iron one that would fit. My house has a creep factor built in with some gothic lighting and the fireplace was brought from Germany when the house was built 130 years ago. We have been working on the third floor for the past year and its almost finished. We put in a library in the tower and cant wait to have my boys Halloween party and decorate up there. I will be posting pics and asking for ideas when its finished. Oh and the house came with a few real ghosts. Yep the real deal but we are lucky they are the friendly kind. The house was empty for years when we bought it then after restoring it we found out why. If anyone would be interested I could do a thread on my house with pics and ghost stories.


TOWER! SHE SAID TOWER!
I want your life, No wait, I want your husbands life


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

witchy poo said:


> Thanks, I love my house but we will be putting it up for sale in the next few months  My husband got a promotion at his job and he has been working every other week in Indianapolis for the past 8 months about 4 1/2 hours away. They have been very kind to let him work from home every other week but want him there full time asap. I would love to have a crystal ball but cant find one for a good price. I do have a clear gazing ball on a short stand that I can use.


Ummmm NM.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the best husband. He just bought me a crystal ball on e bay  He said every respectable witch has to have one, lol.


----------

